# Socializing your young puppy



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's a great article to get you started on the right foot!:

http://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/puppy-socialization-stop-fear-before-it-starts


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great stuff Karen. Dr. Yin was instrumental in the position statement by AVSAB (The American Veteranary Society of Animal Behavior ) . The key is the window of opportunity of three weeks of age to three months. Please also check out their statement on socialization. http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/puppy_socialization.pdf

THIS IS THE MOST IMPORTANT TIME IN YOUR PUPPIES LIFE


----------

